

Ask HN: how to track replies to your own comments on different blogs - jusob

Hello,
I guess a lot of readers are in the same situation: you leave comment on a lot of blogs or websites (including HN), and would like to answer any question tot these comments. How do you keep tracks of replies to your comments? Only a few blogs have an option to receive an e-mail for each reply.<p>I found sometimes week later that somebody ask a question to me regarding a comment, I would like to be able to answer quickly without visiting 100+ sites manually daily.<p>Any free webapp that would take care of it?
======
konsl
We (BackType) track hundreds of thousands of blogs, as well as sites like HN,
digg, reddit, etc. In addition to claiming your comments, you can use BackType
Subscriptions to follow activity on the posts you contribute to. There's also
an option to auto-subscribe:

<http://www.backtype.com/>

~~~
jusob
It could be the the solution, if it was working :-( The "Claim your comments "
section is very confusing:

* it did not like my Disqus login. When I click on submit, there was no error message, just a thin pink border around disqus. It took me several attempt to understand what it means

* I entered 2 other URLs (from my websites). Go the error "One or more URLs are already claimed". I doubt it. It would be nice to know which one. When I go back to "Claim your comments", the URLs disappeared, as well as all the login I entered previously.

It doesn't look like I can use this website, unfortunately.

------
inerte
Aha!

This is something I've wanted for a long time [1]. No, I don't think anyone
built it yet, sadly.

Basically I was thinking about a browser extension/plugin that would
understand that I am posting something on a webpage, and then it would
monitor/crawl this webpage, and let me know when a reaction (say, a reply or
upvote) happens.

It's something that would require a lot of work, but doable, specially if you
start targetting the largest websites (social networks, digg/reddit) and
platforms (wordpress installations).

[1][http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1d46g/hey_reddi...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1d46g/hey_reddit_got_any_ideas_that_i_could_steal/c1d86f)

------
makecheck
I guess I've always posted only on HN and not individual blogs, mainly because
I hate to spend even a few seconds signing in to these various sites.

The disadvantage is that the bloggers might not actually see what's said here;
but I've found that a surprising number of them do. (And "threads" at the top
of the page shows any replies to your comments here.)

Some blogs accumulate inflammatory or vacuous comments, which is another
reason it can be nice to focus only on the discussions at HN. :)

------
mschaecher
I believe Disqus is what you are looking for.

~~~
mschaecher
Also forgot Backtype

~~~
stewiecat
I think intensedebate and mybloglog also do similar things if the blogs are
part of their network.

